# Weekly Competition 2019-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2
*2. *F' U F U2 R U' R2 U2 R'
*3. *R' U R2 U R F2 U' R'
*4. *R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F'
*5. *F2 R U' R U2 F' U2 F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B U2 R B L2 D U' L B R
*2. *B2 U' D L U' R2 B L F' R F2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2
*3. *L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R' B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2
*4. *B L' B2 R' B2 D2 F' R2 D' F' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 B R2
*5. *L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R B2 R2 D' F D B U' B U

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' Uw2 L R2 Uw Rw' B' U2 Fw L' B' U2 B2 F L' B2 F Uw' B2 D L R2 Uw' U F2 L' Uw' U R' Uw2 L' U Rw R2 D R D' Uw2 U2 F'
*2. *L Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F' L R U' Fw D' B L2 Rw' R U' Rw D' Uw2 Rw' D2 L Rw R B' R2 F' L F2 Uw2 Rw Fw D2 Uw F' U R F L' Rw2 R2
*3. *R D2 R' B' Uw2 B2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw' B2 F L2 U Fw' D' B Fw Rw' U R' D Fw' F L' D' Uw Fw F Rw D' U2 L' R Uw' L Fw Uw2 R2 D
*4. *B2 L' Rw' F2 U Rw U2 R' B2 U L' D U2 L Rw D2 Fw Rw R Uw' R D R' D U2 Rw' Fw2 D B' Rw' U2 R F Rw' B Fw2 L2 R B F'
*5. *U' F D2 Rw R U2 L' F2 L2 Rw Uw B F U2 B2 D2 Uw' U' Rw U' L Rw2 R F U B2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R B2 U L R2 D2 U2 Fw D F' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 B' F Dw2 Uw U' B2 Bw Fw' F' D U' Fw2 F R' Bw D Rw2 D2 U2 F' Lw D2 Dw' U' L2 Lw2 D2 R Dw' Rw2 Dw Rw2 Bw2 F2 L' Dw' U2 F2 Lw2 R B2 Fw' F' Dw2 Bw F2 D Uw2 U' Bw' Dw Uw B U2 Lw' R2 Bw' U Lw'
*2. *Dw' B' Lw Rw Fw' L' Lw' Rw Dw L Rw D' B Uw L' Dw U' R F' U' L' D' U2 Lw2 Bw F2 Uw' Lw2 F' Rw D2 F2 D L2 Rw Bw2 U F2 D' Dw2 L' Lw R Fw Uw2 Lw B F2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Lw D' L Bw2 Fw2 U Bw Lw2
*3. *U2 L' R' B2 Bw F2 L' Uw U2 R2 Dw B' D Lw' Rw B2 R U Rw2 Dw' Fw2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw Lw' F' R2 F2 Dw' L F Rw2 D B2 Fw2 F' Uw U' Fw' Rw Bw2 U B Bw' Fw2 U2 R D B F2 Rw2 U2 L2 R D Uw U F2 U'
*4. *L Dw Fw L' D2 R B L' Lw2 F' Dw Uw L2 Rw R2 Bw2 Uw2 B' D2 Bw' L' Lw R F2 Rw' Dw2 B2 L R' F R' Dw F2 D R' Bw2 Rw' B2 Rw F R' F' D Uw' U2 R F2 Dw' B L2 Bw Fw D Uw L Uw' U' B2 R2 Fw
*5. *Dw2 Bw' Dw Bw' Fw' L2 Lw2 D' Uw' R' Uw' Lw2 Bw Fw' F' U2 R' B' Bw' Dw' U2 Bw2 D2 F2 D Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' D2 Uw B Fw' L D Dw2 Fw' L' U' Lw' Uw U2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 Uw' F' Rw2 R Dw' B' Dw Bw' R Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 D U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3R2 2B2 3F2 2R D B 2B 2D' 3R B' L2 U' 2F' 3U' L D 2R 3U 2U' 3R 2D' R2 2D2 3U2 U' 3F2 F' D2 B2 D2 3U 2R2 D' 2B2 2U' 2L' 2B' L2 D' 2R' B' L2 2D 3F L 2R' D 2U B F 2R B' 2R' 3U2 2F' R 3U2 3R2 2B' 2D' 2B 2F2 2U L 2L' 3U2 2R2 B L'
*2. *B' 3F' F 2D R2 2F 3R' 2R R2 D2 2U' 3F2 L2 3R' B 2F2 3U2 2R2 3U' 2U2 2B 3F 2L' D2 2D 3U 2B2 U' F 2R2 2D2 L2 3F2 L 2R2 U2 3R2 3U' R' D' 2D F L' 2L 3R 3F' L2 R2 3U' 2F 2D2 3U' L' R 2B 2F' F2 L2 3R' 2D' 2U' 3F2 2D2 2B 3F2 3R' R2 2B U 2F'
*3. *2L2 3R2 3U 2U 2B' 2F2 F' 2D 2B 2D2 2U2 F R' 3F 3U B 3F2 2R R 2D' 2U2 2B' 2F L R2 D U2 F' 3R' 2R 3U' U L' 3U' U 2L' F2 3R 2B' 2D L2 2U 3R 2U2 R2 2U2 B2 2L2 2B' D2 2D 2U F' 2L 3R' 3F R 2F' 2U2 B2 2L 3F 3R' 3F' 2F F2 D 2R' R2 3U2
*4. *F' R F 2U' U 2L2 3R D 2B R 2F' U' 2F' F2 2R' B U L' D 2R D' 2B 2L R2 U2 3R2 2R' 3U 2L2 2R2 R' 2B2 2F' U' L2 2L' 3U' 2U2 U2 B 3U 2U2 2B2 2L R2 D' 2R' F L2 3U B' 3F' U' 2L' 2D 2L U B2 2F F U 3R' F 3R 2D2 3F R 2B F' 2U
*5. *3F 2U 2L' 2B 3F 2L U' L2 2U' U' 2B2 2D 3F2 2D2 F 2U2 F' 3R2 3F2 2L2 2B2 2F' U 2L D F' 3U 3R2 3U 2U 2F' 2U F2 D 2U 3F D' 2F2 2D 2U2 B2 2B 3F' 2F 2U R' B' 2L2 2R 2D2 3U' F' L' F 2R2 R' 2B 3F D 2D' L D' 3F 2L2 2D2 B2 2U 2L 2R' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 3D' 3U2 U R' 3D 3U' 2U 3R2 U2 L B' D 3L' 3R2 3U' 2B2 F R D' B2 3F2 D' 2U2 3L F 2L2 3U2 2B' U L B R' 2B2 F R2 U2 3L R' B 3B 2U 3L' 3F 3L B' 3L 2F D' 2D2 3U2 3R2 D 2R 3F2 2R' 3F' F 2R2 F' 2L2 R 2B 2U2 L' U' 2R2 3F' 3R2 R' 3B2 2U2 2R' F' 2D2 3D2 3U' U 2L2 2R U' 3F' R' U R D 3R2 2B 2U' 2F2 R2 2U2 B 2F 2U2 2B 3D' U 2L' 3B
*2. *2L' 3L 2D2 3L 3R' 3U2 3L' 2U2 2R 2U2 L2 D' L' 3D 3L D' R 3B2 L2 3B 2U 2L2 2R' R 3U' 2U2 3L 2U2 U 3L 2F2 F L' 2L 3L 3R2 2B2 3F2 3R 3F 3R 3F' D2 F2 U 2R 3B' 2D2 B2 2F D2 2D 3D' 2L' 2U R' 3D2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F' U' 3B2 2D' L 2L' 3R' 2R B 2R2 3U' 2R 2B2 3B2 2U 2L' 3U' 3B' 2L B 2D' 3D2 3L' 2U' 3R B2 R 2B 2F' L 2U' U2 3L B F2 3L' 3F2 R2 3D' 2F
*3. *2F' 2L2 2B 3B 3F2 3L 3D 2U U' L' R2 3D2 3B' 3F2 F2 L2 2L 3R B' 2F' R' 3U' U2 R2 3B' 3D2 B' F' 3L2 2U' 2L2 2B' 2D2 U 2F' 3U2 2B2 L2 3U 2F2 2R2 D 2L2 3L2 2F2 2L' U 2L' F D 3R' F 2L 2U' 2B2 3F2 F 2U' B2 3B 3F2 2R2 3B 2F' 3U 3R' R' 3U F' 3L 2F L2 3R' 2R 2B 2D' 3D2 L 3U2 3R D 2L 3R 2F2 2D' L' 3L' 3U' 2L D R 3U 2U R' D' 2U B 3D 3U2 F
*4. *2D2 3U 2U R 3U' 2U' 2R2 3U 3F2 2F F 3D R2 2D2 U2 3B F' 3U' R D 2R R U2 3B 3L2 2R' 3B 3R' 2F 2D 2U2 3F2 2R2 B' 2B 2U' 3L U 3B2 2F2 U2 2B2 2F2 R' 3U U 2R2 R' 3F 2D2 2L2 U L2 2D' 3U 2U' 2L' D 2D 3B' D2 B 3L 3B F2 3L 2D 2U B2 2U B2 3B2 3U' 2F 3L 2D' 3U2 2U L' 2L' 2F' 2L 2D2 2L 2D 2R2 R' D2 2L 3D2 3L2 2R B 3U' 3B D2 2L' 2R 2B2 2L'
*5. *B 3D' 3U' 3B' 2F2 L2 2F F2 2L 2D' L2 2F U 2L R' 2D 3D2 L 2R D2 2U' U F2 D' 2D' 3D 2B2 L2 3R2 R' B F' 2L2 3L B D 3D U 3R' 2B' D 3F2 2L 3L 2R2 2D2 3D 3U' U' R' F2 3D U2 2L' B 2B2 3U2 2U2 3L' 3R' R2 3F2 3D2 3R 3U 2F 2U2 3F' L2 D 2B' F R' 3F 2U 3F' L 2L' 3R2 2R' 2U 2B 3B' 2F2 2D' 3L' 3R 2R2 B' 2L2 3D 2L' 2R 2B2 3B D2 2D2 2U2 3R 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U' F2 U R' F R'
*2. *U2 R F2 R F' R F2 R' F' U'
*3. *U2 R2 F' U F' U R F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R F' B2 L D B F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' D' F' U' F2 B' L' F' U Rw2 Uw
*2. *D' R' U2 R' L' B D R2 U' D L F' R' D' F' U' L D2 F2 B' Rw Uw'
*3. *D U' R B2 D F2 B2 L B F' U2 F R2 L2 F' L U2 F U' D2 Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Rw' Uw' R2 Uw B Rw' R D2 L' Rw R' B2 R2 Uw' U F U R' D2 Rw' Fw' Uw Rw' Uw' Fw U2 B' L2 D' R Fw' U2 L Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw B2 U'
*2. *B2 D U' Fw' D' Uw Fw' L2 R U2 L Rw' R Fw' F2 Uw' R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D U B' D2 U R U' Fw' F D2 B F' D2 U' B2 L' R Fw2 D2
*3. *B2 Fw F2 D' Rw2 B U2 Fw' F L' Fw2 L2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw' L' D' Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw D B' Rw2 D2 Rw2 B' U2 F' U2 Fw2 U L2 Uw' Fw' D' L Rw2 U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' R Uw2 Fw2 Uw B2 L' R2 D U2 Bw2 L Lw2 Rw2 U Lw2 Dw' Rw Fw L Uw' Lw' B L2 D2 L2 Fw2 Lw Fw2 U Bw Rw R2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 R Fw U2 L' Dw' U' B' F2 D F2 Dw Uw' Lw' B Bw L2 Rw2 Bw Uw' Fw' Uw U2
*2. *L2 Lw2 D Fw2 Dw L' B' R' Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw Bw' U' Bw U R Uw' F U Rw' Fw2 F Dw Uw U2 Lw' F2 D2 Dw L' Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw2 B Bw Fw' Rw2 F' Dw' Bw2 Dw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' F' Dw' L2 B Rw Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw'
*3. *Uw' Rw D' Lw Uw L Lw B' Lw2 Dw' Uw Bw2 F Dw Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R' U B Fw' L' Rw' Bw D U F2 L2 R' Dw U2 L' Lw2 B2 D Lw2 Fw L Lw' D U B' Lw2 R2 Uw B' F2 D' Dw' L Rw2 B2 Rw' F2 L' B' Bw Dw' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U L2 B L2 R' B U2 2B2 3F2 3R2 3F' D' U2 L 3R2 R 2U2 3R' 2B L R2 2U2 B D2 2L' D' 2D' 3U' 2B F2 3U' 2B' 3R2 B2 2L 2F' 2D 2L' 3F' 2R' R2 B' 2B 3U' 2L2 3R' 2R' R2 2D2 3F 2L R 2D 2L' 2B2 2D2 L2 2B' 2D2 2U2 R2 B 3F' F' L' 3R' 2D 2L2 2D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 3F' D 2F 2L2 2F2 D2 2D' 2R B D U' L' 3R2 3B' 3F 3U' 2R 3B2 2R 3D' U' 2R' 2B' F2 3L 2B2 3B' 2R2 D 3D' F2 3L2 2R D2 2D2 3B' 2L2 B' 2B L' F 3R' 3D2 B' F' 2D R2 2U2 2F R' 2F 3U 2U' 3L2 R' 2F' D 3D' 2R 2B' 3B2 L2 D 3U' 3F 2F L' 3D' L2 R' 3D' 2B' 3L' F' L2 3F2 2F2 2R' R2 D' U' L2 2F 3R2 F' L2 B2 3B' 2F 2D' 2B 3U B2 2B 2D2 3F D2 3D 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U L2 D' R U L' B R2 D' R D L' B F' R' L2 D U' F L2
*2. *U' F' U R2 D R' D2 B2 R' D B L D2 U2 R' F2 U D F B2 L' Fw'
*3. *B R' F U2 B R' D' F B2 L' F2 L R' F2 B2 R B U' D2 Rw' Uw
*4. *U' B D2 R L D' L2 F D' U' B U F D' U R2 U2 F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*5. *F L2 F2 R2 D2 F D' F' R' B2 L' R' F2 D B2 L B' U' B D2 Rw' Uw'
*6. *U D' L' U' B F2 U2 L' D' B2 U F D' B F2 L' D' L U2 Rw' Uw2
*7. *L2 F U2 R F2 U D B2 U B R' L2 U2 F' U2 F D B' D2 F' U
*8. *U2 L2 D U R F2 R' B F2 D2 F' R2 L' B F' L2 D2 R2 B Rw' Uw'
*9. *U R B' U R2 B' D' B2 F2 R L' U R L' F D' B D2 L2 B Rw Uw
*10. *R2 D B2 D L' U2 B2 D2 R' F' L D2 R' F2 D F U R' D' U B2 Rw Uw2
*11. *F' B' D2 U2 R2 L' D2 R D' F R' F U2 B' U' B2 F2 R2 B Rw' Uw
*12. *F U2 B U' L2 B' F D L D2 U' F2 R2 F D U' R2 B2 R D F Rw2 Uw
*13. *L2 U2 L2 R F2 R F U' D F D' B' D2 U2 F2 B R U' R' U' Fw' Uw
*14. *F D' F2 B' U2 B' R' D F2 D2 F2 B' R' B' R' F2 R D L F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*15. *U2 D' F D' B' U2 D2 B' R2 U D2 R' B F L' B F2 U R L2 U Rw' Uw2
*16. *D2 L2 B F R2 B2 U2 D' F R' B2 U' L' D2 R U2 D2 F2 R F2 D Rw Uw
*17. *F U R2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 L R B' D' B2 U' L' B2 U Rw'
*18. *R' B' U' L R' F' L' U' B' R' U2 D2 B' U' F2 U2 B U' D F' Rw2 Uw
*19. *U D' F U L2 R F' U D B' R' B F2 U F2 L F2 B U2
*20. *R' L2 U2 F R' D2 R' B' F' U' L' U2 L R' D F' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*21. *R' D F2 L B' L B2 F2 U B' L B F' U' R D2 R' U B2 Rw' Uw'
*22. *R' D U' L R F2 U B2 D' L D2 R F U2 F D R' D' L2 F Rw2 Uw'
*23. *L' B L' D B2 L U2 R' D2 B R2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 Fw
*24. *R U' L U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L U F2 B2 U2 F' U' L2 U Rw Uw2
*25. *R' F L2 F B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' D F2 L R' D U L' F L' F U Rw Uw2
*26. *R L2 U2 R B2 F' U' L F' B' L2 R B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U F2 Rw2 Uw
*27. *R U' F' L2 F2 L F' L' U' R L B2 D' U2 F2 L' U' R' F' Rw2 Uw2
*28. *L2 D' U2 R F2 R F2 L R' U2 B' F' R2 B' D' R F R D' Rw Uw2
*29. *D R' L' B2 U F R2 L' F U F2 D B U' R F U2 F' L' R2 D' Rw Uw2
*30. *U2 L' B R B' L' F' B2 L U B L2 F D' L2 R' D' U2 B U' L Fw' Uw'
*31. *U F' B2 L B R2 F2 D2 R2 L' B' D' F2 U' R' L2 F2 L' B Rw Uw
*32. *R U D B2 L F L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R' U2 F2 D B' F2 L2 D Fw' Uw'
*33. *D' B2 F' D F D R L F' L D B D' R U F' D' U' R Fw' Uw
*34. *B' U' B' R' L U2 D B' R2 D' L2 D R B' R' L F2 L U' B2 Rw Uw
*35. *U2 R' F' R D' B' F' D R F' D2 F2 D R B D F' L' U F' Rw Uw'
*36. *B D2 U B2 L' F2 D' L' D2 U L' B' F L2 U D' R' L' D' Rw2
*37. *L B U2 F2 L' D2 L B2 D R2 B2 L B2 L2 D F D L D' B2 Rw' Uw
*38. *F D' U2 L' B D2 R L' U B' L R' U L D R' B R' U2 L' R2 Fw Uw
*39. *B2 L' D2 F B' D B' U' F R B' D2 U2 L' R' F2 U F L R Fw' Uw
*40. *D' U' F L2 B2 U F2 B L2 U' F' B2 L' R D2 B' R' D2 R2
*41. *R B F2 L2 F' L' B' L2 R' U' D B' L2 D' R F' U B L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*42. *D2 F R2 D' R F' R F' U' F2 D' B R U' D B R2 F R2 L Fw' Uw2
*43. *L U F2 B2 R2 L2 F' L U2 D' F D' L B2 L' F D' L2 D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*44. *U R2 U2 R B2 U R F2 B U2 F' R2 L D' L U2 R2 B' L D2 L Fw' Uw2
*45. *F B2 L' U' B L2 F U' D2 L2 R D F2 L' D' R2 L' F2 U' B Rw Uw2
*46. *D' F D2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 B R2 D' F' U' R2 L D2 F2 B2 U D Rw2 Uw2
*47. *U2 B2 R2 U' L' U' D' B2 R' F' R' F B L' U2 F R F' U2 Fw Uw2
*48. *U2 B2 D2 B2 L D' U B F' L2 R B2 F2 L U' D' B' U' F2 R' Fw' Uw
*49. *D' B F' R B L R2 D R' L D2 F L' B' D2 F L2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*50. *L R F2 D' B2 U2 F' D U2 L2 D R' D L' R' B F D B2 U2 F' Rw' Uw
*51. *R B' D' L2 F' U L U' L2 D2 U' F' D R2 F2 B' U D' L2 R B' Rw Uw'
*52. *U' L2 R2 B' F' L' U B D F D' R' U2 L2 F B2 D2 R' F B2 Rw' Uw
*53. *F B R2 D' B L' B2 U L' R2 U' L U L B D' B2 F R Fw' Uw2
*54. *F2 D' L U F' R F2 D' L' B L' D B' F' R L' U' R U' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*55. *F' U2 L R U D F R' F2 D2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F L U F' Rw2 Uw2
*56. *U' B' R' F2 D2 F2 D' B F' D2 B' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R' D L' Fw' Uw'
*57. *U2 R' L' U' B2 U' D' B D2 L' F' U2 B2 F' D U B2 D' F D' Rw Uw
*58. *F' R B L D' F D2 B' F2 U D2 L' F2 B R2 L B L2 U' D' F Rw2 Uw2
*59. *R' L2 F' B D' B D' L' F R' D' R2 F D2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*60. *D B2 R L' U' B2 F2 U L B2 R U B' D' B' L2 U2 D' R' U R Fw Uw2
*61. *B' R' L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 L' B' D2 L U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D' F' L' Fw Uw'
*62. *L F U' B2 F' D B D F R2 U2 B2 U D2 L D B U2 D' B' D' Rw Uw'
*63. *F2 U D' R' B D' F' L2 D2 L' R F' L D2 L2 B2 L U L U D2 Rw Uw'
*64. *F' L F2 L' B D F R D2 L2 U2 L U' B F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D Fw Uw2
*65. *R' L' F' R L B' U2 B' L2 D B' F D' R2 L2 U' L F B2 U' L2 Uw'
*66. *U' F2 R U2 F' B L B' R U B2 D' B R2 F L' R' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*67. *B F' U D R U' B U R2 B2 L F D F D F2 D F B2 U2 D Rw2 Uw
*68. *R2 D R' B D U F' R U' B D' U B' U B' R' L' F' R2 Fw Uw'
*69. *R2 B L' F2 D R2 D L' R2 D' B' U L D U2 L2 B R' U' R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*70. *L' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 F U' D2 L F' B' D' F' L' F' R2 L B' Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 B' F L D2 U2 F' D F D' R
*2. *U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D R2 F' U' F D L B' R2 F L' R'
*3. *R L' U' F' D2 R U2 R' B L F B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 F U2
*4. *B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' F' L B R' F' L2 B L U' F2
*5. *F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B F' L' F R2 D' L' D2 L R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 B R2 F' R2 D B' F' D' U' R2 U L' B2
*2. *B R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 B2 D L D B2 D L2 B2 R F'
*3. *D L2 B2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L R' U' F' L R' B L2 D R
*4. *U B2 U B' L' F U' D R2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2
*5. *D R' B2 D' L' U' R D L F2 L2 F L2 F R2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R F B2 D2 R B' L2 D' R' U' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2
*2. *L D2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 L2 R' F2 R U' B2 F2 L D' F D U2 F2
*3. *F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 R F' U L' D U' R2 B' F2 L
*4. *D L2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' F2 U' L' F U B2 R
*5. *B2 L F2 R' B2 R' F2 R B2 L U2 F L F' L D2 L2 D B2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 L D' B R' D' L2 U F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R D' L2 U B R2 F L D' L' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U R2 U L2 F' R2 F D2 L D2 R' B' U F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F' R U' F U' F2 U'
*3. *L2 F L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D2 R D L' B L2 U' L F' U'
*4. *F2 U L R' Fw' Uw2 R2 B' Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw B L Rw' U Rw' Fw' F' L R2 F' D' F' Rw Fw' Rw Fw F U2 R' U Rw2 B' Uw L2 Uw' U' Rw2 F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R' F2 R2 F' R' U2 F' R'
*3. *D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D L' B F' D' U F2 L F D2
*4. *B' Fw' D2 L' R B' U2 R2 F2 Rw Fw2 L Fw2 U B2 L2 Fw' F2 R2 Fw2 F2 U' L2 B2 R F' L Rw R D' R2 B' R B Rw D2 U' L2 B2 D'
*5. *Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Bw R' Bw' D' Lw' Rw2 Uw Lw2 R' F' L' D2 Dw Fw2 L Lw Rw D2 L' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw2 U B Bw Lw F Dw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' R' Fw' U' Lw' Rw' D' R Uw2 Lw R2 Uw2 U' Rw' Bw2 D' L' B Bw2 Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U2 F U' R' F' R' F2
*3. *R U2 D F B' U' D R' L2 D F U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F D2
*4. *R2 Fw Rw Uw' R D2 L' F' D2 B U B U' Rw2 Uw' Rw' R2 B L2 Rw2 R2 B' Fw' D L' Fw L' Fw2 L2 R2 F2 D F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D F D2 Fw2
*5. *L' U2 L2 D Uw2 B' Fw L2 Rw2 R F Rw Uw Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw R F Lw2 Dw2 B Fw2 Rw D Dw2 L R2 D2 U2 B Rw D2 R2 D' Dw2 B2 Fw L2 Rw2 Dw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw' R' D Uw Fw D' Lw2 R Uw2 L' Bw' Lw2 B' F' Dw Uw
*6. *F2 2L D 2D2 2U 2B R' 2D' B2 2L 3R2 D U' 2L2 U 2R2 2U U' B 2R D' B2 2B2 3F 2F' 2D2 2L 2R2 R U2 B2 3F2 2R2 R2 B L 2R' D 3F U 2B2 2F L F L2 3F' F 2R U 2F2 U' B2 F' 3U2 2B 3R R' 2F2 L 2L 2D 2L2 3U F U2 B R' 2U L2 R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R U2 R U2 F' R' U2
*3. *F2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 U L' U2 R D' L2 D2 B D' U'
*4. *F' D2 Uw L D U Fw2 L D2 B Fw L F D' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw2 R Fw' L Fw D' U F' D' L F D' Fw F' D2 Fw D F2 R2 F2 D Fw2 U
*5. *Fw' F' Rw' B2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 L Rw' D Uw2 L Lw2 Rw' R F' D' Uw2 U' B2 U Lw2 D2 L2 Lw' R2 Dw' Uw U2 F Lw2 R B2 L Uw2 L2 Dw Uw' F' R' Bw2 Fw D2 U Fw Dw' Fw' F2 D Dw2 Fw' F Uw L' F2 Rw2 Uw L' Rw R
*6. *L D2 2D' 2U2 L2 2B2 2D2 L2 B 3U' F2 2D' R2 B 2F2 3R' B 3F' 2F' R2 B' 2D2 F2 R 3F' 2F 2R 2U U' 3F R2 2U' 2R' 3F' 2F 2D L2 3F D2 2L' 3R R' 3F 2F F 2L 2B' 2L' F2 2U' 2B2 U2 2L2 F' 3U' L2 2B2 F2 3R2 3U' 3R2 2D' F' D' 2U 3F 2L' U B2 3F'
*7. *D 3R2 F R2 3F U2 3L2 R 3D B 2F 2R' 2F2 L' 3B 2F F 2L2 3D 2R 2F2 2L 3L 3R U L' 3B R 2B' 2L2 2R2 F U2 3F' L' 3R' B 2U' U' 2R2 F 2L2 D2 2D' 2U' U2 2B' F' 3D 3B2 3F 2R 2D2 B' D2 L' R U' 2B F' U2 3B D' 3U' B2 3U2 U 3F2 U 3B' 3D B 2L2 B 2B2 3F' 2F' U' 3F 3R2 F2 2U U' 2L2 3F2 3U' 3B2 U' 2L2 3D2 L F2 3D' 3L B2 L' 3R2 3B 3F' 2L2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR3- DL6+ UL5- U3- R2- D4+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R3+ D6+ L5+ ALL0+ UR UL 
*2. *UR5- DR2+ DL1- UL2- U2+ R6+ D6+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U4+ R5+ D1- L4- ALL6+ 
*3. *UR3+ DR1+ DL1+ UL5+ U4+ R5- D5+ L3- ALL4- y2 U3- R5- D1- L3+ ALL3- UR 
*4. *UR5+ DR3- DL1+ UL2+ U3- R4- D4+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U1- R6+ D4- L4+ ALL5+ DL UL 
*5. *UR2+ DR4+ DL3+ UL2- U6+ R6+ D5- L1+ ALL2- y2 U1- R1- D4+ L6+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' B' L U B' R L' l' r b'
*2. *U R B' U R U L R' r b
*3. *U B' U B U' R U l' r b' u'
*4. *R L B' R' B U' L' U' r' u
*5. *L U L' R' U B' U l' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 6)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)
*3. *(0, 5) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, -2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 2) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R' U' B' R B R' U' B' U'
*2. *L R L B R' U' B' U R' B R
*3. *B U B L R L R' L' R' L' R'
*4. *U B R' L R' U' R' U L' R' B'
*5. *U L' B L R' U B L R U' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U2 R F' U2 R2 F R' U'
*3. *U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F U' R U L' B' D2 L2 F' U
*4. *B2 R' B' F2 Uw Fw L' B Fw' Uw' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw' R B' Fw' D2 Fw Rw Fw' F' L D' U F Uw' Rw' D' B2 R2 Uw Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' L Uw
*5. *Lw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 L D Dw2 U Fw F' U2 Rw' B R2 D2 Bw2 F' Rw2 D2 L' Bw' F R D2 Uw2 Rw' D' B D2 Uw2 L Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R F' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 F' R' D' Bw' L' D Bw2 Dw2 Bw D' Uw Lw B D Rw2 R' B' Fw2 Lw' U'
*OH. *F2 L2 R2 B' D2 B L2 B D2 F2 R' U' L D R2 D F' L2 R' U
*Clock. *UR0+ DR3- DL6+ UL4+ U3+ R1+ D5+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U0+ R5- D1+ L5+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' U L' R' U R L' l' r' b'
*Square-1. *(0, 5) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*Skewb. *L R B' R' L' B' R' U B' L B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' b B' L F' b' f B F R F L F
*2. *R l' r' b' B' L' l' b R F L B F L' R B' F' R'
*3. *F r b f' F' l' b f' L F' R B F' L' F' R' B
*4. *R B' F l' b B' b f' L' R F' R B F' R
*5. *R f l' f l' b' r' f r' L R B' F L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Uw U Rw' R B Uw B Uw' L' Uw Bw Rw' Lw Uw Bw Uw Rw Lw u l r b'
*2. *Uw' L' Uw Bw U' Bw L' R' B Lw' B' Lw' Uw Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' b
*3. *Rw' L' Uw' Bw B Lw U R' Rw' Bw' Rw Lw Rw' Uw Lw' Rw' u' l' r
*4. *Bw U' R' Lw Rw U L R' B Uw L Uw Bw Uw Rw Uw' Bw' Lw Bw Lw' u l r'
*5. *Rw' U R' Bw L B' Lw Bw R Uw B Lw Bw Uw' Rw' Bw Rw Bw' r b'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2019)

Results for week 39: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, JackPfeifer, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(148)
1.  1.58 Kymlikespotatoes12105
2.  1.60 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.66 Legomanz
3.  1.66 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



5.  1.79 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.99 Sean Hartman
7.  2.03 ExultantCarn
8.  2.11 JackPfeifer
9.  2.16 OriginalUsername
10.  2.20 Alex Niedland
11.  2.32 Angry_Mob
12.  2.34 Dylan is nub
13.  2.39 asacuber
13.  2.39 TipsterTrickster
15.  2.47 jancsi02
16.  2.62 JoXCuber
17.  2.70 Helmer Ewert
18.  2.86 thecubingwizard
19.  2.89 DhruvA
20.  2.90 Michał Krasowski
21.  3.06 cuberkid10
22.  3.07 Trig0n
23.  3.09 NathanaelCubes
24.  3.12 Luke Garrett
25.  3.21 G2013
26.  3.25 turtwig
26.  3.25 AlphaCam625
28.  3.27 Torch
29.  3.29 tJardigradHe
30.  3.30 skewber10
31.  3.35 Color Cuber
32.  3.40 NoProblemCubing
33.  3.41 Shadowjockey
34.  3.45 wuque man
35.  3.48 riz3ndrr
35.  3.48 BradyCubes08
37.  3.50 Cuber2113
38.  3.54 eyeball321
39.  3.55 Clément B.
39.  3.55 Wilhelm
41.  3.57 ichcubegern
41.  3.57 boroc226han
43.  3.60 jaysammey777
44.  3.70 Ontricus
45.  3.71 MCuber
46.  3.73 Toothcraver55
47.  3.74 Coinman_
47.  3.74 Brayden Adams
47.  3.74 Antto Pitkänen
50.  3.76 DGCubes
51.  3.77 DiscolouredWenis
52.  3.83 Logan
53.  3.84 V.Kochergin
54.  3.85 TheCube4226
55.  3.87 Abhi
56.  3.88 gutte02
57.  3.93 abhijat
58.  3.94 Sub1Hour
59.  3.95 Last Layer King
60.  3.97 danvie
61.  3.99 jvier
62.  4.01 Rollercoasterben
63.  4.03 Dylan Swarts
63.  4.03 trav1
65.  4.04 Zeke Mackay
66.  4.05 BradenTheMagician
67.  4.07 remopihel
68.  4.12 sigalig
68.  4.12 MTOBEIYF
70.  4.14 BleachedTurtle
71.  4.20 João Vinicius
72.  4.21 Fred Lang
73.  4.24 NewoMinx
73.  4.24 BenGotts
75.  4.25 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  4.31 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  4.32 swankfukinc
78.  4.33 ARandomCuber
79.  4.39 Aleksandar Dukleski
80.  4.41 Natanael
81.  4.44 Cooki348
82.  4.45 Keenan Johnson
83.  4.49 SpiFunTastic
84.  4.52 JMHCubed
85.  4.56 Liam Wadek
86.  4.63 niclas.mach
87.  4.64 Laura
88.  4.66 LukeBrunsvold
89.  4.68 Michael DeLaRosa
90.  4.69 Infraredlizards
91.  4.71 DesertWolf
92.  4.77 MattP98
93.  4.81 Aadil- ali
94.  4.83 wearephamily1719
95.  4.84 d2polld
96.  4.85 TheTylerDean
97.  4.86 fun at the joy
98.  4.93 LoiteringCuber
99.  4.95 whatshisbucket
100.  4.96 george dunners
101.  4.98 Koen van Aller
102.  5.24 dschieses
103.  5.26 Parke187
104.  5.27 JakeKlassen
105.  5.28 topppits
106.  5.30 Immolated-Marmoset
107.  5.33 Billybong378
108.  5.41 parkertrager
109.  5.47 Isaac Latta
110.  5.53 [email protected]
110.  5.53 toinou06cubing
112.  5.58 begiuli65
113.  5.81 CubingCrazy
114.  5.82 savagecabbage1928
114.  5.82 ThatLucas
116.  5.85 [email protected]
117.  5.91 xyzzy
118.  5.93 InlandEmpireCuber
118.  5.93 Glomnipotent
118.  5.93 John Benwell
121.  5.94 skewby_cuber
122.  6.09 UnknownCanvas
123.  6.10 Bogdan
124.  6.17 sascholeks
125.  6.31 DaanKentrop
126.  6.39 PingPongCuber
127.  6.52 LightFlame_
128.  6.67 Lvl9001Wizard
129.  6.76 dhafin
130.  6.90 SpeedCubeReview
131.  7.13 nevinscph
132.  7.22 Alpha cuber
133.  7.49 jake.levine
133.  7.49 [email protected]
135.  7.59 Mike Hughey
136.  7.71 freshcuber.de
137.  7.73 MarkyGames7
138.  7.91 Petri Krzywacki
139.  8.23 Ian Pang
140.  8.34 One Wheel
141.  8.67 Myko
141.  8.67 Sabbir Hossain Soad
143.  9.36 grelodthekind
144.  9.78 CurlyFries
145.  10.46 Jacck
146.  11.83 Doofnoofer
147.  21.83 cougarscratch
148.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(181)
1.  7.02 Luke Garrett
2.  7.41 JackPfeifer
3.  7.47 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  7.48 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  7.67 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.79 Kymlikespotatoes12105
7.  8.04 tJardigradHe
8.  8.17 Sean Hartman
9.  8.22 cuberkid10
10.  8.35 Jonah Jarvis
11.  8.39 OriginalUsername
12.  8.64 Michał Krasowski
13.  8.76 jancsi02
14.  8.78 Zach Clark
15.  8.83 Toothcraver55
15.  8.83 wuque man
17.  8.84 Alex Niedland
18.  8.89 Jscuber
19.  8.94 Zeke Mackay
20.  9.03 tc kruber
21.  9.09 thecubingwizard
22.  9.11 ExultantCarn
22.  9.11 MichaelNielsen
24.  9.33 BradyCubes08
25.  9.38 jaysammey777
26.  9.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  9.46 turtwig
28.  9.67 riz3ndrr
28.  9.67 AidanNoogie
30.  9.72 AlphaCam625
31.  9.80 BenGotts
32.  9.83 OwenB
33.  9.84 Legomanz
34.  9.88 boroc226han
35.  9.94 G2013
36.  9.96 ichcubegern
37.  9.97 MCuber
38.  10.11 TipsterTrickster
39.  10.13 JoXCuber
40.  10.19 Laura
41.  10.21 DiscolouredWenis
42.  10.27 LukeBrunsvold
43.  10.29 Cuber2113
44.  10.34 zhata
45.  10.35 GenTheThief
46.  10.41 parkertrager
47.  10.54 NewoMinx
48.  10.64 asacuber
49.  10.73 BradenTheMagician
49.  10.73 gutte02
51.  10.83 NathanaelCubes
51.  10.83 DGCubes
53.  10.88 Torch
54.  10.90 Shadowjockey
55.  10.91 Ontricus
56.  10.93 Clément B.
57.  10.96 DhruvA
58.  10.99 Wilhelm
59.  11.10 V.Kochergin
60.  11.20 JakeKlassen
60.  11.20 Michael DeLaRosa
62.  11.27 Keenan Johnson
63.  11.31 Logan
64.  11.39 jackeyguy
65.  11.43 Cooki348
66.  11.44 TheTylerDean
67.  11.49 Abhi
68.  11.67 Dylan is nub
69.  11.83 Coinman_
70.  11.96 d2polld
71.  12.00 ARandomCuber
72.  12.07 NoProblemCubing
73.  12.10 MTOBEIYF
74.  12.25 abunickabhi
75.  12.31 MegaminxMan
76.  12.38 MartinN13
77.  12.40 BiscutDNF
78.  12.41 SpeedCubeReview
79.  12.45 Fred Lang
80.  12.46 MattP98
81.  12.50 sigalig
82.  12.51 obelisk477
83.  12.58 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  12.58 skewber10
85.  12.67 danvie
86.  12.75 remopihel
87.  12.83 Liam Wadek
88.  12.90 TheCube4226
89.  12.94 niclas.mach
90.  12.95 Chris Van Der Brink
91.  12.96 jvier
92.  12.97 Keroma12
93.  13.00 Isaac Latta
93.  13.00 whatshisbucket
95.  13.06 Trig0n
96.  13.41 Ian Pang
97.  13.43 fun at the joy
98.  13.47 sascholeks
99.  13.58 Glomnipotent
100.  13.81 trav1
101.  13.89 skewby_cuber
102.  14.15 Sub1Hour
103.  14.17 swankfukinc
104.  14.20 Parke187
105.  14.23 Last Layer King
106.  14.28 BleachedTurtle
107.  14.30 Underwatercuber
108.  14.36 Koen van Aller
109.  14.44 eyeball321
110.  14.52 LoiteringCuber
111.  14.61 sqAree
112.  14.66 audiophile121
113.  14.67 abhijat
114.  14.70 João Vinicius
115.  14.79 brad711
116.  14.81 Infraredlizards
117.  14.82 ThatLucas
117.  14.82 bennettstouder
119.  14.92 Dylan Swarts
120.  14.94 TheNoobCuber
121.  14.96 Antto Pitkänen
122.  14.99 dhafin
123.  15.00 DonovanTheCool
124.  15.23 Alea
125.  15.45 begiuli65
126.  15.52 colegemuth
127.  15.53 Bogdan
128.  15.73 xyzzy
129.  15.86 revaldoah
130.  15.95 Angry_Mob
131.  15.97 [email protected]
132.  16.01 InlandEmpireCuber
133.  16.06 jake.levine
134.  16.31 DesertWolf
135.  16.53 nevinscph
136.  16.70 Aadil- ali
137.  17.00 Lvl9001Wizard
138.  17.28 John Benwell
139.  17.46 bilbo07
140.  17.49 Moreno van Rooijen
141.  17.60 thatkid
142.  17.66 JMHCubed
143.  17.67 george dunners
144.  17.80 UnknownCanvas
145.  17.82 Cubing5life
146.  18.21 Billybong378
147.  18.34 Immolated-Marmoset
148.  18.57 topppits
149.  18.60 Brayden Adams
150.  18.74 CurlyFries
151.  18.84 DaanKentrop
152.  18.91 toinou06cubing
153.  19.24 read
154.  19.34 Petri Krzywacki
155.  19.53 WoowyBaby
156.  19.77 OriEy
157.  19.80 pizzacrust
158.  20.22 Myko
159.  20.24 PingPongCuber
160.  20.58 [email protected]
161.  21.40 Mike Hughey
162.  22.08 Cubinwitdapizza
163.  22.47 MarkA64
164.  23.24 lego303
165.  24.29 Prashant Saran
166.  24.35 grelodthekind
167.  25.24 freshcuber.de
168.  25.27 One Wheel
169.  26.09 dschieses
170.  26.89 Sabbir Hossain Soad
171.  29.29 znay
172.  29.44 Triangles_are_cubers
173.  29.48 PetrusQuber
174.  30.09 Fredrick
175.  30.64 wearephamily1719
176.  31.81 Doofnoofer
177.  32.72 MarkyGames7
178.  33.23 MEF227
179.  34.90 MatsBergsten
180.  39.15 cougarscratch
181.  53.80 Chiggers


*4x4x4*(105)
1.  29.43 cuberkid10
2.  29.94 Khairur Rachim
3.  30.78 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  33.08 thecubingwizard
5.  33.10 Sean Hartman
6.  35.95 wuque man
7.  36.04 Shadowjockey
8.  36.41 JackPfeifer
9.  36.45 Kymlikespotatoes12105
10.  36.67 OriginalUsername
11.  37.38 JoXCuber
12.  37.88 G2013
12.  37.88 ichcubegern
14.  38.26 TipsterTrickster
15.  39.11 DiscolouredWenis
16.  39.31 NewoMinx
17.  39.60 boroc226han
18.  39.62 Laura
19.  39.74 MCuber
20.  39.75 BenGotts
21.  40.54 Alex Niedland
22.  40.66 DGCubes
23.  41.05 MichaelNielsen
24.  41.06 V.Kochergin
25.  41.78 Toothcraver55
26.  41.82 Zeke Mackay
27.  42.18 BradyCubes08
28.  42.29 Michael DeLaRosa
29.  42.72 Ontricus
30.  43.25 niclas.mach
31.  43.51 Luke Garrett
32.  43.58 Michał Krasowski
33.  43.68 Keenan Johnson
34.  44.74 jake.levine
35.  44.85 AlphaCam625
36.  45.03 fun at the joy
37.  45.10 Torch
38.  45.54 BradenTheMagician
39.  45.85 sigalig
40.  45.94 Clément B.
41.  46.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  46.71 Fred Lang
43.  47.15 Legomanz
44.  47.54 Dylan Swarts
45.  48.09 João Vinicius
46.  48.11 nevinscph
47.  49.29 skewber10
48.  49.71 trav1
49.  50.14 begiuli65
49.  50.14 xyzzy
51.  50.63 obelisk477
52.  50.64 swankfukinc
53.  50.65 TheNoobCuber
54.  51.05 Cooki348
55.  51.35 whatshisbucket
56.  51.59 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  52.07 sqAree
58.  52.13 BleachedTurtle
59.  52.19 Underwatercuber
60.  53.09 remopihel
61.  53.82 Liam Wadek
62.  54.06 Logan
63.  54.68 LukeBrunsvold
64.  54.88 TheCube4226
65.  54.92 Last Layer King
66.  55.34 MattP98
67.  55.77 NoProblemCubing
68.  56.59 Abhi
69.  56.75 Rollercoasterben
70.  57.80 ThatLucas
71.  57.86 SpeedCubeReview
72.  57.98 Sub1Hour
73.  58.08 LoiteringCuber
74.  58.10 DesertWolf
75.  58.33 pjk
76.  58.46 ARandomCuber
77.  59.87 Glomnipotent
78.  1:00.38 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  1:00.63 audiophile121
80.  1:00.88 Alea
81.  1:01.90 d2polld
82.  1:02.27 John Benwell
83.  1:02.91 Isaac Latta
84.  1:03.77 Infraredlizards
85.  1:04.56 topppits
86.  1:05.13 UnknownCanvas
87.  1:05.55 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  1:07.46 Koen van Aller
89.  1:08.66 Parke187
90.  1:12.35 OriEy
91.  1:15.17 Petri Krzywacki
92.  1:20.94 One Wheel
93.  1:28.56 PingPongCuber
94.  1:30.83 Billybong378
95.  1:36.33 CurlyFries
96.  1:38.43 dschieses
97.  1:39.99 Brayden Adams
98.  1:43.70 toinou06cubing
99.  1:46.95 freshcuber.de
100.  1:51.82 Doofnoofer
101.  2:09.26 wearephamily1719
102.  2:16.08 MatsBergsten
103.  2:19.36 george dunners
104.  2:37.24 cougarscratch
105.  DNF jaysammey777


*5x5x5*(72)
1.  56.81 cuberkid10
2.  1:00.10 Sean Hartman
3.  1:01.50 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:02.47 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:02.59 JackPfeifer
6.  1:04.65 Laura
7.  1:04.93 ichcubegern
8.  1:07.68 Kymlikespotatoes12105
9.  1:08.65 JoXCuber
10.  1:09.65 wuque man
11.  1:09.88 Jscuber
12.  1:10.73 OriginalUsername
13.  1:10.76 parkertrager
14.  1:11.76 sigalig
15.  1:13.61 NewoMinx
16.  1:14.14 Michał Krasowski
17.  1:15.45 DGCubes
18.  1:16.72 DiscolouredWenis
19.  1:17.23 Coinman_
20.  1:17.70 G2013
21.  1:20.61 João Vinicius
22.  1:21.03 nevinscph
23.  1:21.35 fun at the joy
24.  1:21.50 Clément B.
25.  1:22.16 MichaelNielsen
26.  1:22.61 niclas.mach
27.  1:22.94 boroc226han
28.  1:23.82 Ontricus
29.  1:25.80 BradyCubes08
30.  1:26.46 begiuli65
31.  1:26.57 Luke Garrett
32.  1:27.01 Toothcraver55
33.  1:27.92 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  1:30.14 jake.levine
35.  1:30.79 Keenan Johnson
36.  1:31.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  1:33.45 trav1
38.  1:33.60 V.Kochergin
39.  1:34.12 BleachedTurtle
40.  1:34.26 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:35.64 Chris Van Der Brink
42.  1:36.46 Fred Lang
43.  1:37.48 Sub1Hour
44.  1:39.61 ARandomCuber
45.  1:43.42 swankfukinc
46.  1:44.59 MattP98
47.  1:48.53 Alea
48.  1:48.88 Glomnipotent
49.  1:51.13 Liam Wadek
50.  1:52.70 Infraredlizards
51.  1:53.07 remopihel
52.  1:53.70 skewber10
53.  1:55.09 UnknownCanvas
54.  1:55.98 Cooki348
55.  1:59.07 DesertWolf
56.  2:02.20 20luky3
57.  2:02.40 John Benwell
58.  2:03.58 topppits
59.  2:05.12 brad711
60.  2:09.58 Parke187
61.  2:23.88 One Wheel
62.  2:25.75 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  2:26.41 Isaac Latta
64.  2:38.25 Petri Krzywacki
65.  2:38.63 Koen van Aller
66.  2:53.73 PingPongCuber
67.  3:50.82 MatsBergsten
68.  3:55.61 freshcuber.de
69.  DNF nikodem.rudy
69.  DNF riz3ndrr
69.  DNF dhafin
69.  DNF CurlyFries


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:51.50 Sean Hartman
2.  2:01.05 JackPfeifer
3.  2:01.77 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:02.40 Shadowjockey
5.  2:05.97 Laura
6.  2:07.69 Jscuber
7.  2:15.08 OriginalUsername
8.  2:15.65 NewoMinx
9.  2:19.49 Coinman_
10.  2:25.52 xyzzy
11.  2:37.15 sigalig
12.  2:40.11 DGCubes
13.  2:40.24 João Vinicius
14.  2:50.60 jake.levine
15.  2:52.07 niclas.mach
16.  2:59.32 nevinscph
17.  3:02.97 begiuli65
18.  3:04.36 Legomanz
19.  3:19.48 fun at the joy
20.  3:20.99 Sub1Hour
21.  3:26.27 Fred Lang
22.  3:43.08 swankfukinc
23.  3:53.78 Alea
24.  4:10.43 DesertWolf
25.  4:18.08 John Benwell
26.  4:22.27 One Wheel
27.  4:33.97 LoiteringCuber
28.  4:53.39 Petri Krzywacki
29.  7:09.11 MatsBergsten
30.  7:35.15 freshcuber.de
31.  8:34.73 PingPongCuber


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:35.90 Sean Hartman
2.  2:48.34 Laura
3.  3:06.70 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  3:10.81 Shadowjockey
5.  3:10.97 ichcubegern
6.  3:13.29 JoXCuber
7.  3:32.05 OriginalUsername
8.  3:37.42 xyzzy
9.  3:46.57 nevinscph
10.  3:49.41 sigalig
11.  4:04.89 DGCubes
12.  4:05.32 João Vinicius
13.  4:11.81 niclas.mach
14.  4:33.19 jake.levine
15.  4:49.73 TheTylerDean
16.  5:00.03 fun at the joy
17.  5:14.24 swankfukinc
18.  5:17.51 Fred Lang
19.  6:13.35 Logan
20.  6:25.15 One Wheel
21.  6:38.23 Natanael
22.  7:20.54 Petri Krzywacki
23.  15:55.81 PingPongCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(48)
1.  2.97 ExultantCarn
2.  3.68 asacuber
3.  4.54 Dylan is nub


Spoiler



4.  4.55 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  4.69 MichaelNielsen
6.  5.00 Khairur Rachim
7.  5.08 JoXCuber
8.  5.13 JakeKlassen
9.  7.21 Kymlikespotatoes12105
10.  7.50 Sean Hartman
11.  8.44 NathanaelCubes
12.  8.92 Angry_Mob
13.  9.07 OriginalUsername
14.  10.30 TipsterTrickster
15.  10.37 Michał Krasowski
16.  10.63 JackPfeifer
17.  12.02 parkertrager
18.  13.17 G2013
19.  13.68 ichcubegern
20.  15.00 jaysammey777
21.  15.62 Last Layer King
22.  20.42 cuberkid10
23.  22.11 fun at the joy
24.  23.34 MattP98
25.  23.66 Glomnipotent
26.  24.80 MatsBergsten
27.  25.68 wearephamily1719
28.  26.71 Mike Hughey
29.  27.37 DesertWolf
30.  27.66 Billybong378
31.  28.38 remopihel
32.  30.22 Logan
33.  30.59 John Benwell
34.  31.18 TheCube4226
35.  33.63 Shadowjockey
36.  34.79 Myko
37.  35.86 whatshisbucket
38.  35.94 niclas.mach
39.  38.74 nevinscph
40.  42.59 Jacck
41.  45.44 Bogdan
42.  50.99 Alpha cuber
43.  51.47 Fred Lang
44.  1:12.70 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:44.23 PingPongCuber
46.  DNF Immolated-Marmoset
46.  DNF João Vinicius
46.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(46)
1.  19.29 Patzer64
2.  19.41 jakgun0130
3.  19.42 JakeKlassen


Spoiler



4.  20.26 sigalig
5.  23.33 Andrew_Rizo
6.  31.12 abunickabhi
7.  32.62 Last Layer King
8.  41.68 Keroma12
9.  44.11 sqAree
10.  44.22 JackPfeifer
11.  54.22 jaysammey777
12.  54.73 Sean Hartman
13.  57.62 MattP98
14.  58.86 Keenan Johnson
15.  59.55 revaldoah
16.  1:06.19 NathanaelCubes
17.  1:08.51 Dylan Swarts
18.  1:09.42 Shadowjockey
19.  1:11.86 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:12.08 PokeCubes
21.  1:15.26 Glomnipotent
22.  1:15.72 Khairur Rachim
23.  1:20.40 MatsBergsten
24.  1:28.38 Michał Krasowski
25.  1:30.22 Logan
26.  1:35.41 DesertWolf
27.  1:35.63 Laura
28.  1:36.77 niclas.mach
29.  1:38.49 remopihel
30.  1:43.52 nevinscph
31.  1:57.76 elimescube
32.  2:00.30 ichcubegern
33.  2:05.61 João Vinicius
34.  2:17.30 fun at the joy
35.  2:38.92 abhijat
36.  3:04.97 Myko
37.  3:16.59 OriEy
38.  3:23.96 RyuKagamine
39.  3:52.66 Jacck
40.  7:39.19 PingPongCuber
41.  16:55.17 JMHCubed
42.  DNF whatshisbucket
42.  DNF Alpha cuber
42.  DNF G2013
42.  DNF Toothcraver55
42.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:26.09 sigalig
2.  4:06.43 Sean Hartman
3.  4:39.12 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  5:10.14 nevinscph
5.  5:33.22 JackPfeifer
6.  6:18.17 MattP98
7.  7:09.99 MatsBergsten
8.  8:13.96 Jacck
9.  10:18.98 brad711
10.  12:17.34 niclas.mach
11.  DNF G2013
11.  DNF Last Layer King
11.  DNF Cuberstache


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:19.05 sigalig
2.  15:42.48 MatsBergsten
3.  16:09.22 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  DNF MattP98
4.  DNF bilbo07
4.  DNF dhafin
4.  DNF nevinscph


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  55/57 58:56 sigalig
2.  13/13 47:51 Sean Hartman
3.  17/23 55:51 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  8/11 44:55 Cuberstache
5.  5/6 49:00 Myko
6.  3/3 2:16 G2013
7.  4/5 17:50 NathanaelCubes
8.  7/11 20:08 Keroma12
9.  4/5 25:50 BradyCubes08
10.  8/13 60:00 Jacck
11.  2/2 5:01 niclas.mach
12.  2/2 11:37 epride17
13.  3/5 28:19 MatsBergsten
14.  11/22 1 Mikikajek
14.  0/2 6:15 Billybong378
14.  0/2 20:00 PingPongCuber
14.  1/5 31:10 fun at the joy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(109)
1.  12.15 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.66 tJardigradHe
3.  14.00 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  14.14 Sean Hartman
5.  14.21 ichcubegern
6.  14.29 NewoMinx
7.  14.63 OriginalUsername
8.  14.95 asacuber
9.  15.23 NathanaelCubes
10.  15.30 Luke Garrett
11.  15.44 JackPfeifer
12.  15.46 GenTheThief
12.  15.46 thecubingwizard
14.  15.62 cuberkid10
15.  16.53 Toothcraver55
16.  16.75 Cuber2113
17.  17.97 ARandomCuber
18.  18.17 Clément B.
19.  18.41 Laura
20.  18.43 BradenTheMagician
21.  18.64 BradyCubes08
22.  18.79 riz3ndrr
23.  19.18 wuque man
24.  19.20 TipsterTrickster
25.  19.28 jaysammey777
25.  19.28 Shadowjockey
27.  19.29 DhruvA
28.  19.39 Michał Krasowski
29.  19.41 Legomanz
30.  19.70 danvie
31.  19.79 BenGotts
32.  19.95 Logan
33.  19.96 jvier
34.  20.09 V.Kochergin
35.  20.24 Ontricus
36.  20.34 Zeke Mackay
37.  20.46 MartinN13
38.  20.53 MTOBEIYF
39.  20.58 boroc226han
40.  20.78 abunickabhi
41.  20.94 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  21.04 JakeKlassen
43.  21.43 Glomnipotent
44.  21.93 Michael DeLaRosa
45.  22.10 skewber10
46.  22.16 AlphaCam625
47.  22.77 trav1
48.  22.85 samr
49.  22.93 Trig0n
50.  22.96 sqAree
51.  23.11 begiuli65
52.  23.27 MCuber
53.  23.42 ThatLucas
54.  24.12 niclas.mach
55.  24.77 João Vinicius
56.  25.19 remopihel
57.  25.54 BiscutDNF
58.  25.95 ExultantCarn
59.  26.03 jackeyguy
60.  26.05 NoProblemCubing
61.  26.48 Parke187
62.  26.52 Liam Wadek
63.  26.64 G2013
64.  26.66 fun at the joy
65.  26.85 JoXCuber
66.  27.13 Moreno van Rooijen
67.  27.46 xyzzy
68.  27.48 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  27.72 Dylan Swarts
70.  28.04 TheCube4226
71.  28.16 nevinscph
72.  28.54 Rollercoasterben
73.  28.66 Sub1Hour
74.  28.88 MattP98
75.  29.07 revaldoah
76.  29.67 abhijat
77.  29.97 Bogdan
78.  30.26 DGCubes
79.  31.42 Chris Van Der Brink
80.  31.47 obelisk477
81.  31.88 BleachedTurtle
82.  32.07 Fred Lang
83.  32.27 [email protected]
84.  32.78 Angry_Mob
85.  33.75 swankfukinc
86.  35.30 Koen van Aller
87.  35.36 dhafin
88.  36.15 OriEy
89.  37.00 Underwatercuber
90.  37.08 DesertWolf
91.  37.53 UnknownCanvas
92.  37.57 skewby_cuber
93.  37.91 Petri Krzywacki
94.  38.19 Immolated-Marmoset
95.  39.12 PingPongCuber
96.  39.81 John Benwell
97.  42.10 Mike Hughey
98.  42.34 Cubing5life
99.  42.59 george dunners
100.  43.65 freshcuber.de
101.  44.25 pizzacrust
102.  44.32 Cubinwitdapizza
103.  45.44 Billybong378
104.  48.58 Brayden Adams
105.  50.65 Fredrick
106.  54.07 toinou06cubing
107.  1:00.26 Doofnoofer
108.  1:00.33 CurlyFries
109.  1:07.80 Myko


*3x3x3 With feet*(15)
1.  29.73 DhruvA
2.  33.23 Luke Garrett
3.  33.60 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  34.95 OriginalUsername
5.  49.81 Zeke Mackay
6.  53.22 DesertWolf
7.  1:18.66 niclas.mach
8.  1:21.95 JackPfeifer
9.  1:22.47 João Vinicius
10.  1:22.83 ichcubegern
11.  1:40.96 epride17
12.  1:54.92 fun at the joy
13.  2:06.98 MattP98
14.  2:43.48 PingPongCuber
15.  3:41.44 Immolated-Marmoset


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  28.52 G2013
2.  28.57 ichcubegern
3.  49.37 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  1:07.70 Fred Lang
5.  1:08.70 MCuber
6.  1:13.17 fun at the joy
7.  1:18.44 niclas.mach
8.  1:33.90 DesertWolf
9.  2:11.01 TheCube4226


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(28)
1.  24.33 (26, 26, 21) WoowyBaby
1.  24.33 (24, 25, 24) TheodorNordstrand
3.  27.33 (25, 30, 27) TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (30, 29, 25) Shadowjockey
5.  28.67 (26, 30, 30) G2013
6.  29.00 (32, 25, 30) Sean Hartman
7.  29.33 (33, 28, 27) Smiles
7.  29.33 (31, 28, 29) Theo Leinad
9.  30.33 (28, 31, 32) João Vinicius
10.  32.67 (31, 31, 36) OriginalUsername
11.  33.00 (34, 35, 30) Jacck
12.  33.33 (36, 32, 32) Bogdan
13.  36.33 (34, 37, 38) RyuKagamine
14.  36.67 (37, 36, 37) tJardigradHe
15.  37.00 (34, 39, 38) Mike Hughey
16.  38.00 (48, 31, 35) Keroma12
17.  54.00 (51, 53, 58) PingPongCuber
18.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
18.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) ExultantCarn
18.  DNF (DNF, 30, DNS) Trig0n
18.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Torch
18.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) niclas.mach
18.  DNF (DNF, 39, DNF) parkertrager
18.  DNF (63, 57, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Logan
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Alex Niedland
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) ichcubegern
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) JackPfeifer


*2-3-4 Relay*(60)
1.  43.47 cuberkid10
2.  43.90 Khairur Rachim
3.  48.09 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  50.07 OriginalUsername
5.  52.05 ichcubegern
5.  52.05 Sean Hartman
7.  52.86 JackPfeifer
8.  53.40 MichaelNielsen
9.  55.20 Luke Garrett
10.  56.01 TipsterTrickster
11.  56.12 NewoMinx
12.  56.23 Laura
13.  56.75 MCuber
14.  57.04 Michał Krasowski
15.  57.91 wuque man
16.  58.50 DGCubes
17.  59.89 BradyCubes08
18.  1:00.88 boroc226han
19.  1:00.91 Wilhelm
20.  1:03.34 niclas.mach
21.  1:04.85 DhruvA
22.  1:05.14 Michael DeLaRosa
23.  1:06.45 Ontricus
24.  1:09.13 V.Kochergin
25.  1:09.44 Toothcraver55
26.  1:09.88 skewber10
27.  1:10.06 Sub1Hour
28.  1:11.29 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  1:11.78 jake.levine
30.  1:12.72 AlphaCam625
31.  1:12.91 Dylan Swarts
32.  1:16.42 fun at the joy
33.  1:16.44 Koen van Aller
34.  1:17.74 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  1:18.09 Liam Wadek
36.  1:18.18 whatshisbucket
37.  1:18.91 begiuli65
38.  1:20.64 UnknownCanvas
39.  1:23.20 nevinscph
40.  1:24.70 Cooki348
41.  1:24.86 ARandomCuber
42.  1:26.17 swankfukinc
43.  1:26.52 DesertWolf
44.  1:28.16 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:28.30 InlandEmpireCuber
46.  1:28.41 ThatLucas
47.  1:30.56 Infraredlizards
48.  1:36.92 Ian Pang
49.  1:48.73 Petri Krzywacki
50.  1:54.69 PingPongCuber
51.  1:56.75 One Wheel
52.  1:57.71 DaanKentrop
53.  1:58.18 Aadil- ali
54.  2:08.84 Angry_Mob
55.  2:15.34 freshcuber.de
56.  2:29.31 toinou06cubing
57.  2:29.69 CurlyFries
58.  2:45.74 Brayden Adams
59.  2:47.55 wearephamily1719
60.  3:18.53 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:51.44 Khairur Rachim
2.  1:52.34 Shadowjockey
3.  1:59.54 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  2:04.48 ichcubegern
5.  2:11.38 OriginalUsername
6.  2:12.52 NewoMinx
7.  2:12.88 Michał Krasowski
8.  2:16.86 DGCubes
9.  2:19.07 wuque man
10.  2:22.22 Luke Garrett
11.  2:26.17 BradyCubes08
12.  2:27.84 niclas.mach
13.  2:33.99 MichaelNielsen
14.  2:39.38 V.Kochergin
15.  2:39.48 Michael DeLaRosa
16.  2:42.37 fun at the joy
17.  2:45.63 nevinscph
18.  2:59.30 skewber10
19.  3:00.20 Cooki348
20.  3:02.53 ARandomCuber
21.  3:13.22 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:21.81 Infraredlizards
23.  3:33.48 swankfukinc
24.  3:35.74 DesertWolf
25.  3:36.31 UnknownCanvas
26.  4:23.27 Petri Krzywacki
27.  4:23.56 One Wheel
28.  4:45.04 InlandEmpireCuber
29.  4:54.11 DaanKentrop
30.  5:25.90 PingPongCuber
31.  5:44.33 CurlyFries
32.  6:37.78 freshcuber.de
33.  6:43.39 Myko
34.  7:20.79 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)
1.  3:59.89 Shadowjockey
2.  4:04.61 ichcubegern
3.  4:21.66 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:12.28 fun at the joy
5.  5:15.13 niclas.mach
6.  6:39.58 nevinscph
7.  9:10.74 One Wheel
8.  9:25.68 Petri Krzywacki
9.  13:41.84 freshcuber.de
10.  14:04.30 PingPongCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  7:12.81 Shadowjockey
2.  7:31.13 OriginalUsername
3.  7:35.62 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:49.84 wuque man
5.  9:57.89 niclas.mach
6.  10:00.81 nevinscph
7.  10:01.48 João Vinicius
8.  10:35.17 fun at the joy
9.  11:06.15 Sub1Hour
10.  15:14.47 DesertWolf
11.  18:32.96 Petri Krzywacki
12.  19:14.36 One Wheel
13.  34:34.57 PingPongCuber


*Clock*(42)
1.  4.90 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.93 JChambers13
3.  5.33 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5.84 sean_ot
5.  6.12 ARandomCuber
6.  6.29 MartinN13
7.  6.57 Sean Hartman
8.  6.89 MattP98
9.  7.49 Underwatercuber
10.  8.64 JoXCuber
11.  8.81 BradenTheMagician
12.  8.85 Immolated-Marmoset
13.  9.00 MCuber
14.  9.21 Laura
15.  9.22 Shadowjockey
16.  9.27 DesertWolf
17.  10.10 parkertrager
18.  10.19 Liam Wadek
19.  10.59 niclas.mach
20.  10.86 JackPfeifer
21.  11.12 NewoMinx
22.  11.39 Michał Krasowski
23.  11.92 MichaelNielsen
24.  12.88 NoProblemCubing
25.  12.89 V.Kochergin
26.  12.96 OriginalUsername
27.  13.00 NathanaelCubes
28.  13.03 ichcubegern
29.  13.30 Dylan is nub
30.  13.72 Antto Pitkänen
31.  14.14 AlphaCam625
32.  14.26 revaldoah
33.  15.69 João Vinicius
34.  17.56 freshcuber.de
35.  20.32 whatshisbucket
36.  24.70 fun at the joy
37.  26.28 nevinscph
38.  38.89 PingPongCuber
39.  41.36 Koen van Aller
40.  45.27 One Wheel
41.  DNF Wilhelm
41.  DNF boroc226han


*Megaminx*(42)
1.  44.14 AidanNoogie
2.  52.60 NewoMinx
3.  54.26 MCuber


Spoiler



4.  55.99 Sean Hartman
5.  57.10 Khairur Rachim
6.  57.33 BenGotts
7.  57.85 V.Kochergin
8.  58.43 OriginalUsername
9.  59.11 JackPfeifer
10.  1:00.86 whatshisbucket
11.  1:02.83 DhruvA
12.  1:09.28 Michał Krasowski
13.  1:09.45 ichcubegern
14.  1:09.82 wuque man
15.  1:16.54 Shadowjockey
16.  1:20.55 Keroma12
17.  1:21.29 MattP98
18.  1:22.84 Fred Lang
19.  1:24.45 abhijat
20.  1:25.92 ARandomCuber
21.  1:27.41 niclas.mach
22.  1:34.43 NoProblemCubing
23.  1:34.69 swankfukinc
24.  1:35.50 Toothcraver55
25.  1:36.53 João Vinicius
26.  1:40.85 TheCube4226
27.  1:45.80 nevinscph
28.  1:46.87 remopihel
29.  1:47.21 fun at the joy
30.  1:51.79 Immolated-Marmoset
31.  1:56.37 DesertWolf
32.  2:03.72 CurlyFries
33.  2:05.72 Sub1Hour
34.  2:06.35 Dylan Swarts
35.  2:09.96 Rollercoasterben
36.  2:30.70 Petri Krzywacki
37.  2:31.34 UnknownCanvas
38.  2:46.79 PingPongCuber
39.  2:55.46 One Wheel
40.  3:16.89 SpiFunTastic
41.  4:14.06 freshcuber.de
42.  DNF LoiteringCuber


*Pyraminx*(93)
1.  2.17 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.48 tJardigradHe
3.  2.77 Toothcraver55


Spoiler



4.  2.85 DGCubes
5.  2.96 parkertrager
6.  2.99 Ontricus
7.  3.14 NoProblemCubing
8.  3.23 Cooki348
9.  3.25 Dylan is nub
10.  3.47 Sean Hartman
11.  3.54 asacuber
12.  3.64 JackPfeifer
13.  3.82 Abhi
14.  3.87 jaysammey777
15.  3.89 JoXCuber
16.  4.02 Ghost Cuber
17.  4.08 Trig0n
18.  4.13 TipsterTrickster
19.  4.14 remopihel
20.  4.31 OriginalUsername
21.  4.32 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.45 NewoMinx
23.  4.47 Logan
24.  4.49 Liam Wadek
25.  4.52 MCuber
26.  4.57 Luke Garrett
27.  4.77 UnknownCanvas
28.  4.80 niclas.mach
28.  4.80 trav1
30.  4.84 Michał Krasowski
31.  4.85 ichcubegern
32.  4.87 Shadowjockey
33.  4.94 DhruvA
34.  5.00 João Vinicius
35.  5.02 MTOBEIYF
36.  5.11 whatshisbucket
37.  5.30 begiuli65
38.  5.31 BenGotts
39.  5.33 V.Kochergin
40.  5.40 Parke187
41.  5.46 BradyCubes08
42.  5.47 JMHCubed
43.  5.48 boroc226han
44.  5.52 Zeke Mackay
45.  5.57 NathanaelCubes
46.  5.93 skewber10
47.  6.04 AlphaCam625
48.  6.18 Wilhelm
49.  6.22 wuque man
50.  6.24 MattP98
51.  6.59 Billybong378
52.  6.64 Keenan Johnson
53.  6.75 DesertWolf
53.  6.75 george dunners
55.  6.81 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  6.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
57.  7.03 BleachedTurtle
58.  7.04 Brayden Adams
59.  7.12 Angry_Mob
60.  7.15 Utkarsh Ashar
61.  7.65 Rollercoasterben
62.  7.68 Laura
62.  7.68 Sub1Hour
62.  7.68 Alpha cuber
65.  7.77 DaanKentrop
66.  7.82 Immolated-Marmoset
67.  7.89 riz3ndrr
68.  8.04 ARandomCuber
69.  8.05 Bogdan
70.  8.22 Antto Pitkänen
71.  8.25 Dylan Swarts
72.  8.33 fun at the joy
73.  8.35 PingPongCuber
74.  8.81 wearephamily1719
75.  8.85 [email protected]
76.  8.92 Koen van Aller
77.  9.00 Michael DeLaRosa
78.  9.23 topppits
79.  9.90 dschieses
80.  9.94 TheCube4226
81.  10.06 swankfukinc
82.  10.18 Triangles_are_cubers
83.  10.20 Myko
84.  10.22 Isaac Latta
85.  10.45 skewby_cuber
86.  10.97 Lvl9001Wizard
87.  11.27 toinou06cubing
88.  12.48 freshcuber.de
89.  12.85 jake.levine
90.  14.95 Ian Pang
91.  15.34 nevinscph
92.  16.26 MEF227
93.  21.18 One Wheel


*Square-1*(78)
1.  7.17 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.60 BenGotts
3.  7.99 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  8.76 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  8.82 JackPfeifer
6.  9.85 thecubingwizard
7.  9.94 Zach Clark
8.  10.72 Shadowjockey
9.  11.49 tJardigradHe
10.  12.33 TipsterTrickster
11.  12.91 Luke Garrett
12.  13.38 skewber10
13.  13.80 cuberkid10
14.  13.90 Sean Hartman
15.  13.97 Rollercoasterben
16.  14.03 Clément B.
17.  14.25 Dylan is nub
18.  14.27 Wilhelm
19.  14.29 MCuber
20.  14.35 DesertWolf
21.  14.55 Zeke Mackay
22.  14.74 BradyCubes08
23.  14.82 ichcubegern
24.  14.83 NewoMinx
25.  15.29 asacuber
26.  15.46 BradenTheMagician
27.  16.02 MichaelNielsen
28.  16.50 DGCubes
29.  16.53 Sub1Hour
30.  16.66 trav1
31.  16.99 jancsi02
32.  17.17 João Vinicius
33.  17.27 JoXCuber
34.  17.46 parkertrager
35.  17.98 OriginalUsername
36.  19.04 Underwatercuber
37.  19.23 Logan
38.  19.28 Laura
39.  19.69 ThatLucas
40.  20.49 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  20.55 niclas.mach
42.  20.95 boroc226han
43.  21.00 remopihel
44.  21.33 MattP98
45.  22.01 riz3ndrr
46.  22.23 AlphaCam625
47.  22.70 Antto Pitkänen
48.  22.76 Toothcraver55
49.  24.05 NathanaelCubes
50.  25.27 Trig0n
51.  25.98 BleachedTurtle
52.  26.35 Infraredlizards
53.  27.10 fun at the joy
54.  27.80 Ontricus
55.  29.59 abhijat
56.  29.74 Liam Wadek
57.  30.30 Brayden Adams
58.  30.45 NoProblemCubing
59.  30.64 Fred Lang
60.  33.73 whatshisbucket
61.  33.89 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  34.12 Lvl9001Wizard
63.  39.35 Michael DeLaRosa
64.  39.56 skewby_cuber
65.  40.01 Dylan Swarts
66.  41.33 Bogdan
67.  41.64 Isaac Latta
68.  43.55 Parke187
69.  46.21 PingPongCuber
70.  47.25 DaanKentrop
71.  47.61 Koen van Aller
72.  48.41 Alpha cuber
73.  56.90 dhafin
74.  1:11.79 One Wheel
75.  1:23.87 Doofnoofer
76.  1:34.65 nevinscph
77.  2:57.80 LoiteringCuber
78.  DNF jaysammey777


*Skewb*(85)
1.  2.52 Michał Krasowski
2.  2.61 parkertrager
3.  2.79 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  2.81 BradyCubes08
5.  3.05 MichaelNielsen
6.  3.20 sascholeks
7.  3.61 Dylan is nub
8.  3.64 TipsterTrickster
9.  3.68 OriginalUsername
10.  3.75 Color Cuber
11.  3.76 riz3ndrr
12.  3.80 NewoMinx
13.  4.00 JackPfeifer
14.  4.03 Sean Hartman
15.  4.05 Isaac Latta
16.  4.10 AlphaCam625
17.  4.38 jaysammey777
18.  4.66 JMHCubed
19.  4.69 DhruvA
20.  4.97 Wilhelm
21.  4.98 boroc226han
22.  5.13 João Vinicius
23.  5.24 BenGotts
24.  5.46 tJardigradHe
25.  5.50 MCuber
26.  5.51 Parke187
27.  5.58 cuberkid10
28.  5.62 Immolated-Marmoset
29.  5.65 ichcubegern
30.  5.67 Toothcraver55
31.  5.71 d2polld
32.  5.77 Antto Pitkänen
33.  6.04 Logan
34.  6.11 Rollercoasterben
35.  6.18 MattP98
36.  6.23 niclas.mach
37.  6.26 Shadowjockey
38.  6.33 remopihel
39.  6.43 DGCubes
40.  6.45 Laura
41.  6.52 V.Kochergin
42.  6.60 Ontricus
43.  6.66 BradenTheMagician
44.  6.69 Zeke Mackay
45.  6.76 Trig0n
46.  6.84 DesertWolf
47.  6.95 Sub1Hour
48.  6.97 trav1
49.  7.01 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  7.01 NathanaelCubes
51.  7.23 BleachedTurtle
52.  7.31 JoXCuber
53.  7.40 ARandomCuber
54.  7.49 MartinN13
55.  7.59 Luke Garrett
56.  7.61 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  7.86 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  8.42 Bogdan
59.  8.43 Dylan Swarts
60.  8.75 Keenan Johnson
61.  8.81 Legomanz
62.  8.94 fun at the joy
63.  9.06 DaanKentrop
64.  9.41 Cooki348
65.  9.48 skewby_cuber
66.  9.69 dschieses
67.  9.98 whatshisbucket
68.  10.31 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  10.51 Koen van Aller
70.  10.53 brad711
71.  10.94 swankfukinc
72.  11.70 G2013
73.  11.84 Lvl9001Wizard
74.  11.86 topppits
75.  14.03 UnknownCanvas
76.  14.60 Brayden Adams
77.  15.57 LoiteringCuber
78.  16.07 toinou06cubing
79.  16.31 Liam Wadek
80.  16.49 george dunners
81.  17.65 nevinscph
82.  18.05 TheCube4226
83.  18.18 freshcuber.de
84.  18.20 PingPongCuber
85.  39.36 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  19.16 jaysammey777
2.  22.99 NewoMinx
3.  24.44 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  26.04 DGCubes
5.  27.92 OriginalUsername
6.  32.40 ichcubegern
7.  45.13 Kadabrium
8.  46.88 João Vinicius
9.  1:08.38 PingPongCuber
10.  1:25.07 niclas.mach
11.  2:32.26 freshcuber.de


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:36.72 tJardigradHe
2.  3:57.71 Michał Krasowski
3.  4:08.46 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  4:24.26 OriginalUsername
5.  4:51.21 ichcubegern
6.  5:10.23 BradyCubes08
7.  5:15.79 MichaelNielsen
8.  5:37.58 niclas.mach
9.  5:43.94 fun at the joy
10.  5:53.55 NathanaelCubes
11.  5:53.57 João Vinicius
12.  5:54.54 MattP98
13.  7:00.33 whatshisbucket
14.  10:03.90 Koen van Aller
15.  10:32.05 One Wheel
16.  10:38.45 PingPongCuber
17.  11:57.93 Brayden Adams


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  8.46 Trig0n
2.  10.45 João Vinicius
3.  12.20 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  12.23 DGCubes
5.  15.17 OriginalUsername
6.  15.32 Wilhelm
7.  17.18 JackPfeifer
8.  18.80 ichcubegern
9.  19.40 george dunners
10.  20.20 jaysammey777
11.  21.05 JoXCuber
12.  21.08 PingPongCuber
13.  25.32 Laura
14.  25.53 Rollercoasterben
15.  26.66 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  31.88 Abhi
17.  32.81 BleachedTurtle
18.  57.88 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  25.61 Ontricus
2.  28.43 Zeke Mackay
3.  32.15 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  32.49 whatshisbucket
5.  34.56 DGCubes
6.  37.87 Billybong378
7.  52.26 Wilhelm
8.  59.76 UnknownCanvas
9.  1:23.89 PingPongCuber
10.  1:52.51 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(212)
1.  1249 Sean Hartman
2.  1221 JackPfeifer
3.  1156 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1097 ichcubegern
5.  1047 Shadowjockey
6.  993 Michał Krasowski
7.  885 NewoMinx
8.  874 TipsterTrickster
9.  851 MichaelNielsen
10.  842 Khairur Rachim
11.  831 BradyCubes08
12.  828 niclas.mach
13.  817 cuberkid10
14.  816 Luke Garrett
15.  800 JoXCuber
16.  776 DGCubes
16.  776 Laura
18.  760 Toothcraver55
19.  740 MCuber
20.  721 wuque man
21.  706 João Vinicius
22.  690 tJardigradHe
23.  688 boroc226han
24.  666 Ontricus
25.  665 jaysammey777
26.  661 asacuber
27.  657 V.Kochergin
28.  649 BenGotts
29.  636 Zeke Mackay
30.  627 AlphaCam625
31.  626 NathanaelCubes
32.  623 fun at the joy
33.  620 G2013
34.  602 thecubingwizard
34.  602 Logan
36.  598 BradenTheMagician
37.  596 MattP98
38.  576 DhruvA
39.  558 skewber10
40.  557 Dylan is nub
41.  554 parkertrager
42.  553 remopihel
43.  545 Kymlikespotatoes12105
44.  528 Clément B.
45.  522 ARandomCuber
46.  518 Dylan Swarts
46.  518 DesertWolf
48.  517 riz3ndrr
49.  506 sigalig
49.  506 Michael DeLaRosa
51.  502 trav1
52.  499 Legomanz
53.  496 Sub1Hour
54.  491 Wilhelm
55.  489 NoProblemCubing
56.  479 Trig0n
57.  467 jancsi02
58.  457 Liam Wadek
59.  456 Aleksandar Dukleski
60.  455 nevinscph
61.  443 whatshisbucket
62.  435 ExultantCarn
63.  425 Fred Lang
63.  425 Keenan Johnson
65.  424 Cooki348
66.  411 Alex Niedland
67.  399 DiscolouredWenis
68.  398 swankfukinc
69.  397 BleachedTurtle
70.  394 turtwig
71.  378 Rollercoasterben
72.  377 begiuli65
73.  354 Cuber2113
73.  354 Parke187
75.  352 TheCube4226
76.  350 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  348 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  347 Torch
79.  345 Abhi
80.  342 JakeKlassen
81.  331 MTOBEIYF
82.  329 Varun Mohanraj
83.  315 Glomnipotent
84.  313 Angry_Mob
85.  310 Sameer Aggarwal
86.  308 Coinman_
87.  307 Last Layer King
88.  299 Antto Pitkänen
89.  296 Immolated-Marmoset
90.  293 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  287 PingPongCuber
92.  285 Koen van Aller
93.  280 abhijat
94.  279 UnknownCanvas
95.  277 Isaac Latta
96.  275 danvie
97.  272 jake.levine
98.  266 ThatLucas
98.  266 Jscuber
100.  265 jvier
101.  259 MartinN13
102.  257 d2polld
103.  256 jackeyguy
104.  253 LukeBrunsvold
105.  249 Keroma12
105.  249 xyzzy
107.  248 JMHCubed
107.  248 Brayden Adams
109.  247 Infraredlizards
109.  247 Zach Clark
111.  242 GenTheThief
112.  237 Underwatercuber
112.  237 sqAree
112.  237 Bogdan
115.  234 abunickabhi
116.  230 gutte02
117.  202 AidanNoogie
118.  198 LoiteringCuber
118.  198 Color Cuber
120.  196 obelisk477
120.  196 sascholeks
122.  193 Billybong378
123.  190 TheTylerDean
124.  189 skewby_cuber
124.  189 eyeball321
126.  179 John Benwell
127.  178 george dunners
128.  175 Jonah Jarvis
129.  172 MatsBergsten
130.  169 Petri Krzywacki
131.  167 SpeedCubeReview
132.  165 tc kruber
132.  165 BiscutDNF
134.  160 topppits
135.  159 One Wheel
136.  153 OwenB
137.  149 DaanKentrop
138.  148 revaldoah
139.  141 zhata
140.  138 freshcuber.de
141.  137 Alea
142.  134 Helmer Ewert
143.  132 dhafin
144.  129 wearephamily1719
145.  125 Myko
146.  123 brad711
147.  122 TheNoobCuber
147.  122 Ian Pang
149.  119 toinou06cubing
150.  118 dschieses
151.  117 Lvl9001Wizard
151.  117 Aadil- ali
153.  112 Jacck
154.  110 MegaminxMan
155.  107 Mike Hughey
156.  104 audiophile121
157.  102 [email protected]
158.  97 CurlyFries
159.  93 Moreno van Rooijen
159.  93 OriEy
161.  82 Alpha cuber
162.  81 [email protected]
162.  81 Natanael
164.  80 Ghost Cuber
165.  75 SpiFunTastic
166.  68 WoowyBaby
167.  67 bennettstouder
168.  66 samr
169.  62 DonovanTheCool
170.  59 colegemuth
171.  56 Cubing5life
172.  54 Patzer64
173.  53 jakgun0130
174.  50 Andrew_Rizo
175.  49 bilbo07
176.  46 Cuberstache
177.  44 thatkid
178.  43 JChambers13
178.  43 RyuKagamine
180.  41 sean_ot
180.  41 [email protected]
180.  41 pizzacrust
183.  39 Doofnoofer
184.  38 CubingCrazy
185.  37 TheodorNordstrand
185.  37 savagecabbage1928
187.  35 Cubinwitdapizza
187.  35 pjk
187.  35 PokeCubes
190.  32 read
190.  32 Smiles
192.  31 Theo Leinad
193.  27 grelodthekind
193.  27 Triangles_are_cubers
195.  24 elimescube
195.  24 Sabbir Hossain Soad
195.  24 LightFlame_
198.  22 epride17
198.  22 20luky3
198.  22 MarkA64
198.  22 MarkyGames7
202.  21 lego303
203.  20 Fredrick
203.  20 Prashant Saran
205.  15 cougarscratch
206.  14 znay
207.  12 PetrusQuber
208.  11 MEF227
209.  9 nikodem.rudy
210.  7 Kadabrium
211.  4 Chiggers
212.  3 VIBE_ZT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2019)

213 competitors this week. And the winner for week 39 is number 38. (how confusing!)

That means our winner this week is *DhruvA!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

